# Movie languages



## Arwen Halfelven (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm new to this forum so please have patience. In the movie, which language is being spoken by Arwen & Aragorn? Quenya or Sindarin? I believe the song that Enya sings on the sound track for the "theme" for them is Quenya. I tho't most of the songs, poetry, etc were in Quenya, tho Sindarind was the more common spoken Elvish tongue. I would like to learn more about the Elven languages as well. Thanks for any help in this quest.


----------



## Cian (Jan 31, 2002)

"May it Be" contained some Quenya. _Aníron_ is Sindarin. There's a good amount of movie dialog in Sindarin, as expected (being the usual Elvish "daily speech"), though there's Quenya too. Arwen speaks Sindarin to Frodo, A & A speak some Sindarin to each other before the Ford scene, for examples, the Bruinen "spell" ~ Sindarin during the romantic scene in Rivendell while _Aníron_ ("I desire") plays in the background ...

oh and _mae govannen_ 
Sindarin (basically means) "well met"


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 1, 2002)

Yes, welcome A½E!  Any q's about Elvish languages, go straight to Cian. He knows what he's talking about!


----------



## Arwen Halfelven (Feb 2, 2002)

*Hope I get this right!*

Thanks Pontifex & Cian! I shall have many ?? on the languages in the future. Does anyone where to get a script of some of the dialogue from the movie? Is Sindarin easier to learn than Quenya or that an apples & oranges qauestion?


----------



## Tharkun (Feb 2, 2002)

It is Quenya


----------



## Bill the Pony (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Hope I get this right!*



> _Originally posted by Arwen Halfelven _
> *Does anyone where to get a script of some of the dialogue from the movie? *



Look here for the elvish script, or for the whole english script (no elvish)


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Feb 2, 2002)

The language they speak sounds like Quenya


----------



## Arwen Halfelven (Feb 5, 2002)

*Blessings to Bill the Pony*

Thank you sooo very much, Bill the Pony! That site is marvelous. You did good!!


----------

